# Code ineffizient?



## 23 (2. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

Das Programm lief und irgendwann wurde keine wav mehr abgespielt! Woran lag dies?

Mfg

--

done


----------



## 23 (3. Mrz 2009)

Wie spiele ich Mp3s ab? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit als meine?!???

Hilfe :/

---

audio/mpeg jedoch nicht testbar in Netbeans!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Mrz 2009)

wenn du uns nicht sagst welchen Fehler es gibt, welche Variante du verwendest etc. kann dir keiner helfen


----------



## 23 (6. Mrz 2009)

Habs hinbekommen, habe mein Code nur entfernt da er nicht gut war 

Der Thread kann gelöscht werden!

Danke.


----------



## Noctarius (6. Mrz 2009)

gast23 hat gesagt.:


> Habs hinbekommen, habe mein Code nur entfernt da er nicht gut war



Coole Technik, die werd ich mir mal merken!


----------



## Marco13 (6. Mrz 2009)

Ist doch klar: Wenn man code, der nicht funktioniert, einfach löscht, kann man nachher zumindest nicht mehr behaupten, dass der code nicht funktioniert. Clever.


----------



## 23 (6. Mrz 2009)

hehe :toll:

Der Code war lange genug online 

Fürs Handy wars besser mit TimerTask zu arbeiten an stelle von Threads mit sleep();

Vlg


----------

